# One wax £30 - £40



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Right for valentines my gf has lovingly told me (after some debate and secrets being kept between her and a certain member on here) that she will buying one wax for me  the original idea being dodo SN hybrid

The current choices are the SN hybrid, naviwax dark, bouncers 22, engel,vics concourse or any others 

Help! 

So ideas people I have until Saturday! Haha 





Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TOWIE-VAL...irRemoval_RL&hash=item35b884e162#ht_500wt_949

And Bouncers with the change


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol git! 


Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Vics 'cos it matches her hair!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

It's not her anymore mate! My new gf is blonde  


Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Blonde? SN then! Does she like DucT tape?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol love how your choosing the waxes here or bouncers 22 or naviwax dark


Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Vics Red, AG HD Wax, FK Pink.


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Chemical Guys 50/50


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm wanting to try Naviwax dark next.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

What vehicle mate?

Do you use any glazes at all?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Vics councours,nothing will even get close to that.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Vics councours,nothing will even get close to that.


Really? In what way?


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

I went for bouncers 22 from a similar choice!
Waiting on delivery so havnt got to try it yet.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

AF Soul Wax.... Vic Concours....... R222 100% Carnauba 

Chem Guys 50/50 

plenty out there:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

gally said:


> What vehicle mate?
> 
> Do you use any glazes at all?


My titanium grey c30 mate 

Glazes I only have bh ATM 

Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

My money would be on some Prima Amigo and some Werkstat Jett for now. Bit of a curve ball.

Just my opinion. I simply love that combo on Greys.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I think the dodo juice home brew kit would make a great gift, she might even be slightly interested.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

gally said:


> My money would be on some Prima Amigo and some Werkstat Jett for now. Bit of a curve ball.
> 
> Just my opinion. I simply love that combo on Greys.


Already running werkstat on it 

Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Interesting. 

Definitely pick up some Amigo to add that edge to the finish imo then top.

Why do you want a wax? I find the finish via Werkstat on Greys hard to beat. I love Glasur+Amigo but you're not spending up to that amount.

I do love vics Red, it's a fantastic wax. I've had 3 layers on the car and it really did improve the finish, lots of oils of course that will wash out but for initial aplication it's fantastic.

Petes 50/50 is another one that gets rave reviews.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

gally said:


> Really? In what way?


looks as a much more expansive Boutique wax,durability also 5-6 month,no problem,nice water behavior.
is that enough??


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

50/50 is good as is concours new one heard lava is good 2? might be just out out price wise but with discount and maybe a contribution?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

5-6 months? With no top ups?

I highly doubt that if it's a daily driver. I love Vics but it can't be called the be all and end all in that market. I think AG HD (the only ag product I actually like) is a fantastic wax, proper 6months+ durability and beads and sheets water for ages.

I don't even own anymore pot but for the price it's a supreb wax. Like the fancy version of collinites.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I must say bouncers has impressed me i have about 8 or so different wax's and i want that one!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive just used Deeper Details new wax and qd on this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250103

really liked this product
easy on/of application
great price
spoke to Mike @ deeper and the results and feedback he has ,has been very very good

ill be using this in a lot more upcoming work


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

gally said:


> 5-6 months? With no top ups?
> 
> I highly doubt that if it's a daily driver. I love Vics but it can't be called the be all and end all in that market. I think AG HD (the only ag product I actually like) is a fantastic wax, proper 6months+ durability and beads and sheets water for ages.
> 
> I don't even own anymore pot but for the price it's a supreb wax. Like the fancy version of collinites.


No top ups needed if you wash the car once a week with no harsh Chemicals.
AG hd is nice and thats it.
vics red is the only wax im using besides other much much more expansive waxes,or sealants.
you cant overlook all the amazing feedback that wax is getting from a LOT of pepole,
thats not for nothing.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ronwash said:


> No top ups needed if you wash the car once a week with no harsh Chemicals.
> AG hd is nice and thats it.
> vics red is the only wax im using besides other much much more expansive waxes,or sealants.
> you cant overlook all the amazing feedback that wax is getting from a LOT of pepole,
> thats not for nothing.


I totally agree with you about vics, but 6 months is a bit optimistic imho


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

msb said:


> I totally agree with you about vics, but 6 months is a bit optimistic imho


I wrote 5-6 month,and it did worked no prob on my own car for more then 5 month.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Victoria Concours ....... its lovely to use, and a real pleasure, and punches far above its price tag. In fact you could get a small 3oz pot of Vics Concours and a tub of SN Hybrid for JUST over £40  

James


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

There are so many out there to choose from its not gonna be easy.
I have used three and was impressed by coli 476s.
If i was you i would buy i dozen panel pots enough to do numerous cars.
Even if you use once and then bang them in the sales or swaps section to get the one you really like.

Everyones a winner


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

for £40 CG 50/50 gets my vote :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> Chemical Guys 50/50


Agree :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

either CG5050 or bouncers 22 would be my choice..


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Vics Concours!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Vics Chaos or Bouncers 22 :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Just out of interest and to develop my knowledge, do some people find the more money they spend on a wax, the better the result and outcome will be.

Just keen to know your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Vics red, R222 concours, or Lusso Oro. :thumb:

I got CG5050 too, it sucks. Looks very average against these three here.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Just out of interest and to develop my knowledge, do some people find the more money they spend on a wax, the better the result and outcome will be.
> 
> Just keen to know your thoughts and ideas.


I firmly believe expensive waxes cause a placebo effect..

If I was to do a car with the £800 wax I own, and then tell someone it was a 50/50 with one side £800 wax and the other Simoniz £6 a tub wax, I reckon most would see more gloss on the £800 side, or atleast THINK they do..

my main staple is Bouncers22 these days, for the day to day wax.. and it cost me absolutely nothing,
supplied by the big man himself.. in a tupperware container lol.. one of the only 3 pre production final recipe pots he says.. much rarer than those first 22 signed ones


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Waxes.. pfffft!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

gally said:


> Waxes.. pfffft!


Thats what you say today Becks Are sealants 'Best' Leon?


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Vics red for me, however I do fancy a pot of bouncers ;-)


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

gally said:


> Waxes.. pfffft!


Youre so right.
The last few month i find my self more and more into sealants,
sealants made such a long way,bodywrap,blackfires,werkstat,Cquartz,
all products thats giving a big smile on every detailers face without
tearing the pocket apart.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Finis wax - my best wax experience last year.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ronwash said:


> Youre so right.
> The last few month i find my self more and more into sealants,
> sealants made such a long way,bodywrap,blackfires,werkstat,Cquartz,
> all products thats giving a big smile on every detailers face without
> tearing the pocket apart.


but why should it? you dont have to buy that £XXX figure wax as is proven many of the 30,40,50 waxes hold their own!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> Thats what you say today Becks Are sealants 'Best' Leon?


:lol: I see what you did there.

I do love waxes it was mearly jesting to Craig.  Glasur is still the dogs danglies.



ronwash said:


> Youre so right.
> The last few month i find my self more and more into sealants,
> sealants made such a long way,bodywrap,blackfires,werkstat,Cquartz,
> all products thats giving a big smile on every detailers face without
> tearing the pocket apart.


I wasn't serious mate, just a private joke sorry. I still love my waxes. Nothing else for it in the summer.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well i have something special in the pipeline now as they say!  Something a bit more special than just another tub of wax (well it is a tub of wax) but the outside is more special from one of the traders on here 

So thank you to them and that is all i can say at the minute...

edit: i am off outside to clean said car now :lol:


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

For that sort of money there are 3 Waxes I would recommend BIG TIME - Bouncers 22, Concours Champagne Supernauba or Auto Finesse Soul Wax.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Everyone might want to nose in the AD section  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3292904#post3292904


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> It's not her anymore mate! My new gf is blonde
> 
> Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


So, how long does it take to inflate this one then Ninja


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Scott_VXR said:


> Vics red for me, however I do fancy a pot of bouncers ;-)


A pot , i thought bouncers came in pairs only


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> Everyone might want to nose in the AD section  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3292904#post3292904


Thats wicked mate :thumb:


----------

